# H-as pharma



## Chrisd45 (Aug 30, 2017)

I been using this source for a few years all their products are top notch and service is top notch never had any issues with them!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback brotha, biz for life!


----------



## BadGas (Nov 17, 2017)

You're not the only one brother.. These guys have been making members happy for quite some time. 

I've yet hear one complaint, other that a small hiccup with tablets being a little crumbly, a while back. Of course, this issue was quickly handled..

I mean imagine if you sell products to 1000's of peoples all over the world... and the only complaint you get is that a run of tablets were kinda crumbly..  

All of there gear is on point ... You get what you pay for everytime.. and News Flash.. now you get triple for what you used to pay .. 



Chrisd45 said:


> I been using this source for a few years all their products are top notch and service is top notch never had any issues with them!


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 3, 2018)

Are these guys still g2g? I just saw their price list and it looks to good to be true with the primo that cheap and anavar that chep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

Telling you brother.. they just changed all their prices. They are def g2g



TartCherryChill said:


> Are these guys still g2g? I just saw their price list and it looks to good to be true with the primo that cheap and anavar that chep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

